# Otter pro thermal ice lodge



## buck_buster (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a heads up guys, I have been searching for about a month now for the lowest price on the Otter pro thermal ice lodge and it is pretty much 850 dollars everywhere. I decided to swing into Franks today and they had them marked down to 699. Also, all the accesories are 10% off.

Needless to say, I pulled the trigger. Just wanted to pass the info along in case someone else was also looking for a little better deal.


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

we bought the pro thermal cabin for 699, with the cover, the hitch, the hyfax only costing 16.66 ea. this past weekend @ franks. 

ski


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Purchased my new Thermal Lodge from Franks two weeks ago. He had the best price and he had them in stock. I waited three weeks for Jays to get them and they never did.
Used the new thermal only once. Temp at 27-30 degrees. Big buddy heater on med was too much. In the warmest part of the day, the pilot light was on and the wife was comfortable. I am very pleased with this portable. Very warm and very quiet.

Harry


----------



## buck_buster (Dec 3, 2007)

Harry, I know exactly what you are talking about in reference to waiting for Jays to get them in. I waited two weeks and wanted to pull the trigger on the otter so I called Franks to make sure they were in stock. I have had a few Clam shelters over the years and I currently have the X2 but from what I can see so far the Otter is a bit more durable. Good luck fishing.


----------



## mississippiicefisherman (Nov 27, 2011)

I want one bad but they never have them in when I get there the first week in march


buck_buster said:


> Harry, I know exactly what you are talking about in reference to waiting for Jays to get them in. I waited two weeks and wanted to pull the trigger on the otter so I called Franks to make sure they were in stock. I have had a few Clam shelters over the years and I currently have the X2 but from what I can see so far the Otter is a bit more durable. Good luck fishing.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I got the otter pro thermal cabin this yr and I love it so far. The thermal keeps it noticeably warmer, cuts the wind much better. I never turn my heater past low now!! Only complaint which isn't much of one is the vents on the inside should have had a magnet sowed into them or something so they would stay open, instead of hanging out like they do.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bsully (Oct 24, 2011)

I recently just purchased a Otter Pro Thermal Cabin, I sold my Frabill Ranger XL Twin to get it (which was a huge 2 person). So far I think it is alright I haven't got to test the warmth of the canvas yet because it hasn't been cold enough for me to set it up completely yet. I don't like that the sled is only 36" especially seeing how there is a bar going across the center of the sled, my Strikemaster Solo Lazer Pro is kind of a tight fit (behind the bar,back side of the sled). There is no "wind break" set-up on the sled so its either collapsed or set-up fully. Also don't like that the center height is only 70.5" I can't really stand up completly in the shack. The sled/shack likes to rock/come-up if the seats are too wide and someone leaves their seat. I also don't really like that the poles when collapsed dont line up evenly/flush with the back of the sled, gotta be careful where you & friends grab when you load/unload the shack. Just wondering how everyone else loads their stuff into the sled (maybe pics?). Also thoughts on the set-up/overall design of the shack.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Otter Thermal also, used it twice this year.. So far love it..used it one day when it was n the single digits.. Few weeks back..with a buddy heater on high stayed perfectly warm!! Mine has the bench seat so I'm not sure what u mean about it tipping?? I know if u put yourself to far to the one side it might tip... Hence , stay away from that far side..Had myself & grandpa n it never had it tip once if someone got up.. I'm 6 -2 and don't have a big problem with standing n it..also if u take & put only 2 of your wind poles up u should b able to open it half way with it staying up?. Unless your n a wind storm, then your probably gonna want it completely buttoned up. Storage wise I don't have a gas auger YET but holds all my gear no problem?..again overall love it... Just my opinion


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bsully said:


> I recently just purchased a Otter Pro Thermal Cabin, I sold my Frabill Ranger XL Twin to get it (which was a huge 2 person). So far I think it is alright I haven't got to test the warmth of the canvas yet because it hasn't been cold enough for me to set it up completely yet. I don't like that the sled is only 36" especially seeing how there is a bar going across the center of the sled, my Strikemaster Solo Lazer Pro is kind of a tight fit (behind the bar,back side of the sled). There is no "wind break" set-up on the sled so its either collapsed or set-up fully. Also don't like that the center height is only 70.5" I can't really stand up completly in the shack. The sled/shack likes to rock/come-up if the seats are too wide and someone leaves their seat. I also don't really like that the poles when collapsed dont line up evenly/flush with the back of the sled, gotta be careful where you & friends grab when you load/unload the shack. Just wondering how everyone else loads their stuff into the sled (maybe pics?). Also thoughts on the set-up/overall design of the shack.


I know exactly what you mean about the seats and the tipping,,, the taper on the sled is to "gradual", that's the only thing I don't like about it. 

On both my Otters, I bought them both without seats, I used a camp chair for a while, then bought the adjustable bracket, single seat. The bracket goes perpendicular to the sled and gives you much more room. 

When you're loading,,, you just have to make sure you grab the "sled",, not just the poles.


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Since I originally posted on this thread, I have had my Thermal Lodge out about six time. I love this portable. It is the best one that I have had. I have an Otter Resort, a standard Lodge and the new Thermal Lodge. I just sold another standard Lodge and two years ago purchased and resold an Otter Cabin.
Sully, if you dropped down from a large two man portable to the cabin, you will be mildly disappointed. You have to put yourself into a whole different mind set for a smaller portable. Everything about this portable is for weight reduction small scale. I never had a problem with the tub tipping when set up properly. I also always had the sled hooked to a snowmobile or four wheeler. 
As for using the cabin for a wind break, you should have one back brace which is pointed on one end that supports the back bar. With this installed, the rest of the cabin can be folded up as a windbreak. This has to be done without the extra braces installed.
Hope this helps.

Harry


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought an Otter Pro Resort Thermal in September and have used it a ton. I have run it behind the snowmobile for more than 40 miles this winter so far and it is holding up awesome. We typically fish with three large guys and have no problem fitting up to four large guys in this shanty. It has held up well to 40+ mph winds and you will be fishing in a short sleeve shirt if you run a mr. buddy portable in there on low.


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

BTW, I walked out the door with my new shanty from Franks for $900 dollars in October.


----------

